# Take egg or leave it? Egg in bad spot



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have hanging baskets out front, for flowers ya know.
Well I went to water them this morning and found a little nest in it. I moved the nest to the ground thinking the bird would leave it and move on. Well just now saw a little Morning Dove sitting on a egg. Should I take it and give it to my breeding birds or leave it? I need to water these every couple days so I don't know how that would go, and since I moved it's nest the egg is right on the dirt.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a tough one, AZ. You certainly could let the breeders foster it but what would happen to it when it came out of the nest? My mourning doves are pretty big so maybe he could fend for himself with pigeons. 
But you know, now that Mom has claimed your hanging baskets, she's prob gonna keep laying in one! I have a 36 yr old houseplant that my cats were digging in so i put a layer of white rocks on top and that did the trick! That would keep the water off the egg anyway.
Good luck!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so you moved the nest and the dove laid in the new nest location, anyway...is that right ?

I wouldn't let your breeders foster it. Either move the nest+egg again to a location which is better for both you and the dove, or just take the egg away and remove the nest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the nest is already moved.. so if you have to water the plant.. just take the egg/s out and toss them.. you do not want wild transferance of disease to your birds just in case..


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> the nest is already moved.. so if you have to water the plant.. just take the egg/s out and toss them.. you do not want wild transferance of disease to your birds just in case..


I'd be careful. Seems I've heard that you aren't supposed to disturb eggs n nests.

Me, I'd probably just leave it and go about my business.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Egg Hatching question*

Sorry wrong place


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TN_PIGEON said:


> I'd be careful. Seems I've heard that you aren't supposed to disturb eggs n nests.
> 
> Me, I'd probably just leave it and go about my business.


the problem is the poster wants to water the plant where the egg is.. there is only one right now..she will lay a second.. so if she wants to keep her/his plant and water it the eggs have to go.... if they are put in a different spot they will abandon them anyway...so they can leave them to hatch..and not water the plant.. or..remove them and take care of the plant.... me I would leave them and worry about the plant later.. but that is me...they have to make their own mind up... right now the egg is not growing it is just a yolk like a chicken's egg you eat for breakfast... if they were not newly laid eggs then it would be nice to let them keep sitting and raise the young..JMO


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> the problem is the poster wants to water the plant where the egg is.. there is only one right now..she will lay a second.. so if she wants to keep her/his plant and water it the eggs have to go.... if they are put in a different spot they will abandon them anyway...so they can leave them to hatch..and not water the plant.. or..remove them and take care of the plant.... me I would leave them and worry about the plant later.. but that is me...they have to make their own mind up... right now the egg is not growing it is just a yolk like a chicken's egg you eat for breakfast... if they were not newly laid eggs then it would be nice to let them keep sitting and raise the young..JMO


The egg is not on the plant anymore. 

I'm pretty sure the Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 does address the issue, FWIW.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TN_PIGEON said:


> The egg is not on the plant anymore.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 does address the issue, FWIW.


no.. she/he moved the nest...not the egg.. the bird layed the egg in the plant anyway..on the dirt.. so she/he has a dove in her plant on an egg... she/he can either remove it..or let it be... which she/he should do is up to her/him..


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not going to toss the egg. It's either leave it or move it to my nest boxes. I was thinking of just leaving it. She was rebuilding the nest today, I suppose around the egg. 

You can see in the second pic there is a weak layer of sticks down. 
Maybe I should spook her off and move her old nest under the egg?

Will the water ruin the egg/s. This is AZ so it drys out quickly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you leave it, which I probably would, then you may have to let the plant go. If you keep watering it, when there are babies in the nest, you could spook them, and they may jump out of the nest early. That happened to someone I knew, but it wasn't a mourning dove. It was another backyard bird. Besides, you wouldn't want them sitting on wet soil. I'd just put up another plant somewhere else. She looks so cute there. Great pics! I wouldn't let my pigeons hatch them. You would eventually be letting them go, and without being raised by the parents as wild birds, they would be unprepared. Is there anything over the pot to shelter them from the rain or strong sun? If not, then maybe not the best place for a nest anyway. They build nests in some pretty weird places sometimes. You could always just move the plant until they find another location to build.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I did not think about when it hatches. I am going to let the flowers go. It gets morning sun and shade then forth. It is under neath the front porch, on the edge at least. 
I have extra baskets in the back which can replace this one in a few weeks or never.

I was thinking I could water the basket by placing a saucer under it so the roots could absorb water. Either way its not a bid deal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you leave them there, you're going to have to update us with a few pics as they hatch and grow. Those are great pictures. She looks so sweet there.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> I am not going to toss the egg. It's either leave it or move it to my nest boxes. I was thinking of just leaving it. She was rebuilding the nest today, I suppose around the egg.
> 
> You can see in the second pic there is a weak layer of sticks down.
> Maybe I should spook her off and move her old nest under the egg?
> ...


Let the bird sit its egg. That is a $2.99 petunia from Home Depot or Lowes. If it dies, I think it could be replaced.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, it's a beautiful basket and the mourning dove looks so lovely in it! You know they make those waterers with a globe on the end and you just stick it in the dirt. You might be able to save the plant and the birds!
I'd love to see you continue this thread with pictures of the babies progress. You can never have too many mourning doves imo!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh let her sit. I would be so happy if that happened to me. 
Look at the beautiful picture you got out of this too!

Dawn


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> no.. she/he moved the nest...not the egg.. the bird layed the egg in the plant anyway..on the dirt.. so she/he has a dove in her plant on an egg... she/he can either remove it..or let it be... which she/he should do is up to her/him..


Fair enough.

Let me be clear. Don't move it. It is illegal to disturb the bird or the nest or the egg.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TN_PIGEON said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Let me be clear. Don't move it. It is illegal to disturb the bird or the nest or the egg.


they have already decided not to move it.................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> Yeah, I did not think about when it hatches. I am going to let the flowers go. It gets morning sun and shade then forth. It is under neath the front porch, on the edge at least.
> I have extra baskets in the back which can replace this one in a few weeks or never.
> 
> I was thinking I could water the basket by placing a saucer under it so the roots could absorb water. Either way its not a bid deal.


water will not be good for the babies when they start pooping in there... so keeping it dry will help to not grow bacteria... you will have to maybe give it a bit of water on the oppisite side when the birds are not sitting on the babies as much..which should be about 10 days after they hatch..just make sure your cat stays inside if you have one...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

TN_PIGEON said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Let me be clear. Don't move it. It is illegal to disturb the bird or the nest or the egg.


The mourning dove is a protected species in some states, but that does not include the right or ability to move a nest or eggs. Protection is extended to live doves, to keep people from shooting them.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Keeping the Dove/eggs, letting the flowers die. Like ptras said, cheap petunias and I have many more baskets scattered in the back yard.
I will keep this thread updated along the way. Hopefully egg number 2 pops today. Maybe I should take a few more pics today as I don't think these flowers will last past this weekend (85f now). 
Well I suppose there won't be anything to update until they hatch.
Eggs are protected from my 6 predatory cats. =]
I hope she doesn't abandon them when the flowers die as there will be hardly no protection.

The basket is under our front porch about 5 feet from the front door.
Fortunately it is a zero traffic area as the side door/gate is more of the front..

I do greatly enjoy these Morning Doves. Just moved here from St. Louis a couple months back. I only had a handful their.
Here I am feeding daily, I'd estimate between 100-150.
Them with a school of sparrows maybe a little less in numbers go through a 40lb bag of Kaytee supreme in about 6 days, and this is after cutting them back to one ground feeding a day.

Water and food is on the other side of the house. You think I should give her, her own supply of food and water? Directly in the basket?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Egg number 2*


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

ptras said:


> The mourning dove is a protected species in some states, but that does not include the right or ability to move a nest or eggs. Protection is extended to live doves, to keep people from shooting them.


Are you saying it is OK to move a nest or egg? I'm saying it is not OK to move the nest or the eggs.

Folks can interpret the law however they want. I'm just saying I would try to not disturb the bird and/or nest anymore than I had to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> Keeping the Dove/eggs, letting the flowers die. Like ptras said, cheap petunias and I have many more baskets scattered in the back yard.
> I will keep this thread updated along the way. Hopefully egg number 2 pops today. Maybe I should take a few more pics today as I don't think these flowers will last past this weekend (85f now).
> Well I suppose there won't be anything to update until they hatch.
> Eggs are protected from my 6 predatory cats. =]
> ...



Maybe you'd better keep watering them then, as if they die, the dove and the babies will be like sitting ducks to a hawk. Anyway you could stick some evergreen branches or something in there for some shade and protection? That or buy a watering can with a long funnel to it so that you could keep them watered and not have to get too close, which might scare them. They shouldn't just be out there in the open. Maybe put something under the nest to protect it from the wet soil. Maybe a piece of plastic or something.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

That is fantastic.... wow, count yerself lucky. I would think if you watered from opposite side it wouldn't bother the dove at all. You can't buy plants in hangers like that.... Cheers, Jeff


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> Keeping the Dove/eggs, letting the flowers die. Like ptras said, cheap petunias and I have many more baskets scattered in the back yard.
> I will keep this thread updated along the way. Hopefully egg number 2 pops today. Maybe I should take a few more pics today as I don't think these flowers will last past this weekend (85f now).
> Well I suppose there won't be anything to update until they hatch.
> Eggs are protected from my 6 predatory cats. =]
> ...


I would not even go near it if you do not have to, could scare her off with something foreign...... some feed in the bird feeder where the parents are used to going would be nice... you could try a croc of feed near on the porch if you want to try that out....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We have them nest in the back yard often, and they build in some pretty weird places, but always where there is some cover. If you don't water the plant, and it dies, they will have no protection. Just be out in the open.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe the protection of the porch will be enough though. Good luck with them. Love to see pics later as they grow. I think you'll enjoy them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my.... water .. don't water the plant.. whatever... the thing is the eggs and babies will do much better if there is not water around them... so just try to water the plant from the other side..and not too much to flood the squabs....and I would only suggest doing it when she is off the nest as to not scare her away..as she needs to keep the eggs and new hatchlings warm... when and if they hatch... you can water from the other side when she is off the nest at about when the squabs are 8 to 10 days old,...


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

My mom has a couple water globes I'm going to ask her to bring them over here as she does not need them anymore. That should take care of that issue.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. As long as they don't keep the top of the soil damp.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> My mom has a couple water globes I'm going to ask her to bring them over here as she does not need them anymore. That should take care of that issue.


cool!... I just hope the globe does not freak her out... they don't like change... but she seems pretty determined to stay..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if it does freak her out, she'll just build somewhere else. I doubt it will bother her though, if placed on the other side of the plant.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well added the water globes a few days back. She has no problems with them. They also are working out nice I am yet to refill so they seem like the will last 4 maybe 5 or 6 days. You all think I should add some padding down below? The nest is pretty close the edge of the basket with a 3-4' drop.
I was thinking a couple patio cushions may save a baby from the bricks...

I was looking at the Morning Dove wiki and they actually mention them making nest in hanging baskets I thought that was interesting.
I must make sure to keep my garage shut as I caught two trying to build a nest on top of the garage door opening motor box.
They didn't make it to far on before I found them.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Happy the globes are working out! Yes, I would put some padding as you mentioned.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

ok I would try a wee wee pad cut down to a size that fits under the nest. Put her nest back with the egg and hope for the best. If the eggs hatch and the babies see you everyday the shouldn't spook when you water. However just in case be ready to hand feed. Or just forget about the plant.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*We have babies!*

Day number 1.
Babies are hours old.
Should have used my macro setting.
















Can't wait to see these grow!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adorable! But where are the parents? They should be on them.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear not, they are being sat on. Good parents here!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well congratulations! Pics when you can, without disturbing the parents of course.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

i suggest you leave it alone you've probably hassled the poor dove enough just let the dove live and raise its babies in peace unless you're an expert breeder like most people on this website


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

but take the babies if their parents are no where to be seen i know what to do because iv been in this situation before so i know how hard it is to decide foster it or leave it?


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

nice pics by the way


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You will have time to take some great shots.... they will sit on them less and less after about 7 to 10 days old.. get your macro out then.. I love those kind of shots!... glad they are doing well..


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah this little buggers are to big for momma to sit on now. She kinds sits next to them/on them.

So this is day number 8.

This first one is feisty. 









This fellow is mellow. =]









Their little wings are great! 
Who wants to breed mini pigeons? =]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, they're so cute. Love your pics!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

So so CUTE!!! The first pic is awesome...great shot!!!

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice.. they ought to be out in a few weeks.. plant looks a bit dry...lol...


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah it's a little dry but that's okay. =]
I don't think they will last once it gets a little hotter anyways, going to replace with something more heat hardy.

Some from today!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually the plant doesn't look all that bad in these shots. The 2nd one is an amazing shot. Thanks for sharing. Just Adorable.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Ya the second pic is amazing...good job. It's very professional looking... ! The babies are so cute!

Dawn


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I'm happy you all are enjoying some of the pictures.
I am using a little Sony pocket cam a 10.2mp, so I have no lens but does okay at close distances.

Found a Morning Dove egg slightly split yesterday on the ground, unfortunately dead. Not one of their brothers.
I am going to see if I can get some good shots of the whole flock feeding.
I can't wait to see their number towards the end of the year.

Here are some shots from today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are adorable, but be careful not to scare them, or they will jump out of the pot. I've seen that happen.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't worry...Their fine...
Should be leaving soon enough. I wonder if she will lay again there. I don't think she will and for her sake I hope she finds a better spot.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great shots.. the camera takes nice pics... the petuna should be fine.. they like hot weather.. it will fill in the basket in no time it may like the added fertilizer..lol....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well they're great shots. And they look like they're being fed well. Very cute.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how did the globes work?... guess pretty good as the plant is still alive.. was thinking of trying some..


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Jay.

Spirit Wings the globes work. I would be dumping water daily or every other day. After these babies fledge I am going to replace this basket with an extra from the back so I can get her going again. That's if she doesn't re build in it.

They work well for potted plants if your going out of town. Walgreens sells them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think I'll pick up a few of those globes. They do work. I've known others who have used them.


----------

